# Wildschweine



## mephy87 (27. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich habe letztes Jahr im Herbst an einer Stelle gesessen die direkt an einem Nadelwald liegt. Oberhalb der Stelle war auch alles aufgewühlt aber ich dachte mir da wird schon nix passieren die Nacht. Naja irgendwann bin ich wach geworden und habe festgestellt dass sich neben meinem Zelt irgendwas bewegt. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht raus aber dachte dann ich könnte mal einen Blick riskieren. Als ich raus schaute sah ich zwei ausgewachsene Wildschweine. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir fast eingesch****...

Ich fing also an Krach zu machen, meine Itunes Liste im Iphone hoch und runter zu spielen und auf meinen Töpfen zu schlagen. War aber leider nix zu machen.

Ich habe dann beschlossen die Sache auszusitzen und gehofft dass die Ruten jetzt nicht abgehen. Nach gefühlten 10h war dann auch nix mehr zu hören und ich heil froh.

Seit dieser Begegnung war ich auch nicht mehr an der Stelle. Jetzt hat es mich aber vor zwei Wochen doch wieder an die Stelle getrieben da ich wusste dass die Fische dort sind.

Wie es kommen sollte bekam ich natürlich wieder Besuch. Vorsorglich hatte ich mir ein paar Böller eingesteckt die auch wirklich geholfen haben. Danach kam nix mehr.

Nun ist das ja aber auch nicht die feine englische Art jedes Mal mitten in der Nacht einen Böller zu zünden. Ich möchte aber die Stelle ungern aufgeben. Ich fange dort gut und keiner geht mir auf den Sack.

Gibt es denn irgendwelche Möglichkeiten Wildschweine vorher schon abzuschrecken? Mein Essen mache ich immer in eine Kühltasche und die Boilies in Eimer dicht verschlossen mit Deckel.

Wäre toll wenn der ein oder andere Tips hätte...

Grüße


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Als ich raus schaute sah ich zwei ausgewachsene Wildschweine. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir fast eingesch****...
> 
> Ich fing also an Krach zu machen, meine Itunes Liste im Iphone hoch und runter zu spielen und auf meinen Töpfen zu schlagen. War aber leider nix zu machen.



Das glaubste doch wohl selber nicht...


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Kann deinen Schreck verstehen.Bin selbst mal vor ca. 37 Jahren in eine Rotte Wildschweine reingestolpert,und trotz
meines G3`s hatte ich fast die Hose voll.

Das Beste war:
Unser Küchenbulle hat mich fürchterlich zusammen gexxxxx.
weil ich ihm keine Braten besorgt hatte.|supergri

Aber die Munition war auch nicht so geeignet dafür.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hunter2006 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das glaubste doch wohl selber nicht...


  #q#q#q
Was is das denn für ne Antwort auf seine Frage???

Nehm Hundehaare und verteile sie um dein Lager das sollte helfen das ögen die viecher nicht!#6


----------



## mephy87 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das glaubste doch wohl selber nicht...


 
Ja das kannst du mir glauben... Freunde von mir die auch an dem Gewässer fischen haben ähnliches erlebt. Ich hab das auch mal gehört dass man pfeifen soll und Wildschweine eigentlich sofort verschwinden wenn sie Witterung eines Menschen aufnehmen. Dem war leider nicht so.

Ich glaube ich hab noch nie so schiss gehabt.

PS: @Sten: wo ich gerade sehe wo du her kommst kann ich dich gern mal mitnehmen... ist nicht allzu weit weg von dir...


----------



## EMZET (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich denke mal das die Wildschweine naturschutzrechtlich den Vorrang haben. Verjagen wirst du sie nur dürfen wenn sie eine Gefahr darstellen. Aber solange sie dich in Frieden lassen dürfte das nicht der Fall sein…

Ich würde dir raten dir einen Hund anzuschaffen oder von einem Bekannten für deine Angeltouren auszuleihen. Könnte aber auch schon reichen wenn du nur die Hundedecke mitnimmst. Den Geruch nehmen die Wildschweine (Wenn der Wind richtig steht) schon von weitem war. Du kannst aber auch mit Pfefferspray „Markierungen“ setzen. Das sollte die Wildschweine ebenfalls abschrecken.

Bin keine Fachmann, also auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## volkerm (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Moin,

googel mal die Firma Kieferle.
Die müssten "Verstänkerungs-" Duftwässerchen gegen Schweine haben.
Kann aber sein, daß Du nach der Nacht-Session die Klamotten VOR der Bude auszuziehen hast.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> #q#q#q
> Was is das denn für ne Antwort auf seine Frage???
> 
> Nehm Hundehaare und verteile sie um dein Lager das sollte helfen das ögen die viecher nicht!#6




Da sind also zwei "ausgewachsene Wildschweine" neben seinem Zelt, und er fängt an, laute Musik zu hören und auf seine Töpfe einzuschlagen, was die Schweinchen aber angeblich nicht im mindesten stört....und jetzt kommst du...soll 'nen Köter rasieren und die Haare auslegen....#q


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kann deinen Schreck verstehen.Bin selbst mal vor ca. 37 Jahren in eine Rotte Wildschweine reingestolpert,und trotz
> meines G3`s hatte ich fast die Hose voll.
> 
> Das Beste war:
> ...






Lass mich raten " Schwarzenborn "

da hatte ich auch so meine erlebnisse mit den Scheinen.

Gruß Marcus#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> #q#q#q
> Was is das denn für ne Antwort auf seine Frage???
> 
> Nehm Hundehaare und verteile sie um dein Lager das sollte helfen das ögen die viecher nicht!#6



Sten will damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass jedes normale freilebende Wildschwein, welches sich des nachts an ein Zelt traut spätestens dann panikartig das Weite sucht, wenn der im Zelt schlafende sich nur laut räuspert.


----------



## Donnergugi (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Ich fing also an Krach zu machen, meine Itunes Liste im Iphone hoch und runter zu spielen und auf meinen Töpfen zu schlagen. War aber leider nix zu machen.



Danke erstmal für diesen herrlichen Post. Ich habe nicht schlecht gelacht als ich diese Stelle gelesen habe. Natürlich ist das eine heikle Situation. Aber die Story war trotzdem lesenswert. Die Idee mit den Böllern fand ich schonmal sehr kreativ. Wie siehts denn mit den Hund aus? Hast du einen den du mal mitnehmen kannst? Der meldet meist schon, bevor sich die Waldbewohner überhaupt an deinem Zelt kratzen. Oder vielleicht mal den ein oder anderen Jäger oder Förster um rat fragen. Der wird dich höchstens bitten ne neue Stelle zu suchen, aber vielleicht hat er auchn guten Tipp oder ein paar Informationen, die für dich wichtig sein könnten bezüglich der Tierchen. Ansonsten versuch halt alles was irgendwie für die Schweinchen interessant sein könnte im Zelt zu verstauen. 
Viel Glück bei der Sache....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Ja das kannst du mir glauben... Freunde von mir die auch an dem Gewässer fischen haben ähnliches erlebt. Ich hab das auch mal gehört dass man pfeifen soll und Wildschweine eigentlich sofort verschwinden wenn sie Witterung eines Menschen aufnehmen. Dem war leider nicht so.
> 
> Ich glaube ich hab noch nie so schiss gehabt.
> 
> PS: @Sten: wo ich gerade sehe wo du her kommst kann ich dich gern mal mitnehmen... ist nicht allzu weit weg von dir...



Raus aus'm Zelt und die Schweine mal kräftig angebrüllt, die sind sofort weg...sind wahrscheinlich eh nur Überläufer gewesen...wo war das denn?


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



EMZET schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich denke mal das die Wildschweine naturschutzrechtlich den Vorrang haben. *Verjagen wirst du sie nur dürfen wenn sie eine Gefahr darstellen.* Aber solange sie dich in Frieden lassen dürfte das nicht der Fall sein…
> 
> Ich würde dir raten dir einen Hund anzuschaffen oder von einem Bekannten für deine Angeltouren auszuleihen. Könnte aber auch schon reichen wenn du nur die Hundedecke mitnimmst. Den Geruch nehmen die Wildschweine (Wenn der Wind richtig steht) schon von weitem war. Du kannst aber auch mit Pfefferspray „Markierungen“ setzen. Das sollte die Wildschweine ebenfalls abschrecken.
> 
> Bin keine Fachmann, also auf eigene Gefahr


 



Glaub mir eines,wenn eine Bache neben dir steht,
dann ist Gefahr im Busch.|engel:


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Alpinestars (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das glaubste doch wohl selber nicht...


Wieso denn nicht ich hatte auch schon ein Wildschwein auf meiner Angelstelle.
Denn im Wald leben Wildschweine habe ich jedenfalls mal gehört.


----------



## EMZET (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Raus aus'm Zelt und die Schweine mal kräftig angebrüllt, die sind sofort weg...sind wahrscheinlich eh nur Überläufer gewesen...wo war das denn?



Kann es sein das du doch nie einem Wildschwein in der freien Wildbahn begegnet bist? Das ist mit unter das dümmste das man machen kann. Am besten ruhig rückwärtsgehend vom Wildschwein entfernen wenn diese stehenbleiben und dich anvisieren. Vor allem Bachen mit Frischlingen und geile Keiler sind eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr! Ich weiß wovon ich rede bin schon 4 Mal attackiert worden. Waren aber zum Glück alles nur Scheinattacken.


----------



## mephy87 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Also einen Hund habe ich nicht und werde ich mir auch nicht anschaffen. Wäre schon toll aber habe keinen Platz und keine Zeit. Mit dem borgen ist das so eine Sache. Es kommt schon ein bis zwei mal am Tag vor dass da jemand mit seinem frei laufendem Hund spazieren geht. Und den ganzen Tag anleinen möchte ich auch nicht. Und wenn da ein anderer Hund kommt und den geborgten nicht mag... um himmelswillen...

Ich werde mal schauen dass ich eine ausgediente Hundedecke bekomme und auch ein Pfefferspray werde ich mir mal anschaffen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



EMZET schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du doch nie einem Wildschwein in der freien Wildbahn begegnet bist? Das ist mit unter das dümmste das man machen kann. Am besten ruhig rückwärtsgehend vom Wildschwein entfernen wenn diese stehenbleiben und dich anvisieren. Vor allem Bachen mit Frischlingen und geile Keiler sind eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr! Ich weiß wovon ich rede bin schon 4 Mal attackiert worden. Waren aber zum Glück alles nur Scheinattacken.




Nein, daß kann nicht sein, ich bin Jäger...


----------



## EMZET (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal schauen dass ich eine ausgediente Hundedecke bekomme.



Ne, ne. Mit ausgedient ist da nichts. Die muss in Gebrauch sein. Wildschweine erkennen den Unterschied zwischen alten und neuen Düften.


----------



## EMZET (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, daß kann nicht sein, ich bin Jäger...



Dann kann ich noch weniger verstehen warum du solche Tipps gibt’s #d. Oder jagst du nur am PC?


----------



## mephy87 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Wann bekommen die Bachen denn ihre Frischlinge? Dann würde ich diese Zeit wahrscheinlich meiden.

Zum Thema Förster: Dem bin ich da auch schon begegned allerdings nur weil er der Meinung war ich könnte nach 7 Tagen mal mein Camp abbauen... ich denke nicht dass der sehr kooperativ ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



EMZET schrieb:


> Dann kann ich noch weniger verstehen warum du solche Tipps gibt’s #d. Oder jagst du nur am PC?



Weil ich im Gegensatz zu dir weiß, wovon ich hier schreibe...
Einfach mal lautstark bemerkbar machen reicht aus...
Ich hatte schon ungezählte Begegnungen mit Wildschweinen...und der einzige kritische Moment war mit 'nem waidwunden "geilen Keiler", wie du es ausdrückst...was übrigens im tiefsten Winter stattfindet und die Burschen sind in aller Regel scheue Einzelgänger...


----------



## lonesome (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Von wegen klappern hilft... Ich kann den TS gut verstehen... ist mir in Südfrankreich auch mal passiert, nur war das mitten auf nem Campingplatz. Und die Tierchen haben sich weder beeindrucken lassen, noch waren sie kooperativ. Im Gegenteil: Sie haben haben bei Nachbarn mal in aller Ruhe die Vorräte geplündert. 

Den Respekt habe ich alle male seit dem...

Was den Förster angeht: Er hat nicht Unrecht, denn 7 Tage sind schon sportlich, zumal das auch als wildes Campen gewertet werden kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Nein, daß kann nicht sein, ich bin Jäger...*



|wavey:



Mit oder ohne Schein ?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> |wavey:
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab'  'nen Jagdschein, oder gibbet da irgendwelche Zweifel?:q


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Besorg dir eine Saufeder und tritt ihnen mannhaft entgegen. Vielleicht hilfts und wenn niicht, wovon schwerstens auszugehen ist, dann bekommst du immerhin einen schneidgen Nachruf.

Ich bin wirklich nicht zimperlich und meine auch wehrhaft zu sein, aber bei Wildsauen und ausgewachsenen Dachsen gibts keine Alternative zum feige sein. Beide Arten können keine Bäume erklettern, ich schon, wenns denn sein muss!


----------



## mephy87 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Andal schrieb:


> Besorg dir eine Saufeder und tritt ihnen mannhaft entgegen. Vielleicht hilfts und wenn niicht, wovon schwerstens auszugehen ist, dann bekommst du immerhin einen schneidgen Nachruf.


 
Ganz sicher nicht...



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich nicht zimperlich und meine auch wehrhaft zu sein, aber bei Wildsauen und ausgewachsenen Dachsen gibts keine Alternative zum feige sein. Beide Arten können keine Bäume erklettern, ich schon, wenns denn sein muss!


 
Du glaubst nicht was mir in der Situation durch den Kopf gegangen ist... wenn ein Schweinekopf durchs Zelt geschaut hätte wäre ich sicher eine spitzen Zeit geschwommen das kannst du glauben... aber wie du in einem reinen Nadelwald die Bäume hoch kletterst würde ich gern sehen ;-)


----------



## burhave (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Ach ist das nicht super man geht allein los um nee Nacht zu Angeln und dann sitzt man die halbe Nacht mit voll... Hose im Zelt:q.


----------



## Donnergugi (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



> Du glaubst nicht was mir in der Situation durch den Kopf gegangen ist... wenn ein Schweinekopf durchs Zelt geschaut hätte wäre  ich sicher eine spitzen Zeit geschwommen das kannst du glauben... aber  wie du in einem reinen Nadelwald die Bäume hoch kletterst würde ich gern  sehen ;-)


|good:

gut gekonntert


----------



## mephy87 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



burhave schrieb:


> Ach ist das nicht super man geht allein los um nee Nacht zu Angeln und dann sitzt man die halbe Nacht mit voll... Hose im Zelt:q.


 
Ich habe da wirklich keine Berührungsängste. Die frechen Füchse kommen auch gern mal bis auf 5m ran einen Boilie naschen aber Wildschweinen hört der Spaß auf. Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles nicht wahr?


----------



## burhave (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Ich glaub ich wäre da nicht wieder hin gegangen. Gott sei dank gibt es hier nur Kühe,Schafe und ein paar Möwen:q


----------



## Criss81 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Also so richtig versteh ich den Sten auch nicht, durfte auch mehrmals Bekanntschaft mit Wildschweinen machen. Darunter auch die Sorte, die sich nicht im geringsten von mir haben beeindrucken lassen. Also durch Geräusche etc.


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



mephy87 schrieb:


> .......
> Zum Thema Förster: Dem bin ich da auch schon begegned allerdings nur weil er der Meinung war ich könnte *nach 7 Tagen *mal mein Camp abbauen... ich denke nicht dass der sehr kooperativ ist.


 
Tja, dass kommt dabei raus, wenn man sich 7 Tage in der Wildnis einquartieren muß. Da denken  doch die Viecher glatt, Du gehörst zum Inventar der Wildnis.
Da Schweine von Natur aus sehr neugierig sind, wollen sie natürlich auch wissen, was es da für neue, für sie merkwürdige, Mitbewohner gibt.


----------



## Wikinger1982 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Bei mir am Gewässer ist es das selbe.
Das eine mal sitze ich vorm Zelt, röste mir am Lagerfeuer ne Bratwurst wehrend nix beißt und werde aus meiner ruhe gerissen von nem richtig großem Schwein.
Weis nicht ob Keiler oder Bache, denn zum einen war es dunkel und zum anderen bin ich da kein Fachmann.
Jedenfalls lässt das Tier sich von mir nicht stören, ich stand dann ne ganze weile zwischen Schwein und meinem Lager mit der Axt in der Hand und " schrie komm doch her du Sau dann tragen wir es aus" zu meinem Glück hat das Schwein nach und nach langsam den Rückzug angestrebt.
Ich war Froh und erleichtert, aber das Mulmige Gefühl verließ mich die restliche Nacht nicht.

Ein anderes mal haben sie die reckt hinter mein Zelt nach Nahrung gesucht und sich auch wieder nicht stören lassen, da waren es dann aber schon mehrere.

Jedenfalls lassen die Schweine sich dort weder von Mensch und Feuer stören, da sie es durch viele Angler gewohnt sind und die meisten Angler ja oft satt zu essen zurück lassen für die Burschen und sie sich somit nicht mehr stören lasse.

Seit dem ist in meiner Angeltasche immer Pfefferspray zum Schutz vor den Schweinen und den netten Gesellen die an dieser Talsperre schon hin und wieder Angler zusammengeschlagen haben und ihre Ausrüstung gestohlen haben.

Mfg
Matthias


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Wenn Frau Bache ungut drauf ist, dann kommst du auch an einem geölten Laternenmast hoch. Garantiert!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Also so richtig versteh ich den Sten auch nicht, durfte auch mehrmals Bekanntschaft mit Wildschweinen machen. Darunter auch die Sorte, die sich nicht im geringsten von mir haben beeindrucken lassen. Also durch Geräusche etc.



Machen wir doch mal 'ne Umfrage...fast jeder Angler/Waldspaziergänger, Jäger lassen wir mal außen vor, hatte schon mal 'ne Begegnung mit Wildschweinen. Mich würde interessieren, wie viele schon mal von 'ner Sau angegriffen wurden.
Immer diese Räuberpistolen wenn es um Wildschweine geht...


----------



## mephy87 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Wikinger1982 schrieb:


> ich stand dann ne ganze weile zwischen Schwein und meinem Lager mit der Axt in der Hand und " schrie komm doch her du Sau dann tragen wir es aus"


 
Wozu nimmt man denn eine Axt mit zum Fischen?

Wenn du wirklich den Arsch in der Hose hattest einen Schritt in Richtung Schwein zu machen dann Respekt!

Ich hätte versucht auf meiner Abhakmatte im kalten Nass das weite zu suchen.

Können Schweine eigentlich schwimmen?


----------



## burhave (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Wozu nimmt man denn eine Axt mit zum Fischen?
> 
> Wenn du wirklich den Arsch in der Hose hattest einen Schritt in Richtung Schwein zu machen dann Respekt!
> 
> ...


 
Die Axt ist für die ganz grossen Fische.


----------



## EMZET (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Einfach mal lautstark bemerkbar machen reicht aus...



Na, anscheinend nicht. Sonst würde es diesen Thread ja nicht geben |supergri

Es kommt wohl eher darauf an was für Erfahrungen die Wildschweine schon mit den Menschen gemacht haben. Wildschweine sind nicht dumm, wenn die mal gelernt haben wie sie den Menschen begegnen müssen um Ihren Vorteil daraus zu ziehen werden sie das auch tun.

Auch gibt es Gegenden wo die Wildschweine Ihre natürliche Scheu vor dem Menschen bereits weitestgehend oder gar ganz verloren haben. Du als Jäger müsstest das doch eigentlich wissen…

Schwamm drüber. Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## Case (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Wurde noch nie angegriffen. 
Aber, irgendwann Morgens, am Bagger- und Badesee trottete eine Wildsau recht gemütlich über die Liegewiese zum Ufer hin. Trotz Spaziergängern, Radfahrern und Anglern. Das hat mich auch etwas verwundert.

Case


----------



## Wikinger1982 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

wenn man als Angler Kontakt hat zu den Burschen, dann einfach mal bemerkbar machen, entweder gehen sie oder ignorieren dich, da sie meist die Anwesenheit von Angler gewohnt sind und wie vorhin schon gesagt diese auch Häufig Nahrung hinterlassen.
dadurch werden die Angelplätze auch des öfteren zu denen ihren Nahrungsstrecken.

Ne Bache mit frischlingen würde aus Schutz ihrer kleinen nie zu dem Angler gehen.
Was anderes ist es wenn man m Wald rum läuft und auf die meist sich in verstecken aufhaltenden Frischlinge Trifft, dann wirds gefährlich.


----------



## Wikinger1982 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Bringe mein Feuerholtz immer in Großen stücken mit und dann brauch ich hin und wieder ne Axt um das klein zu machen zum Feuer anzünden, Ist so ein kleines einhand beil.


----------



## volkerm (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Lebt die friedliche Ko- Existenz!
Warum sollen die fressenden Schweine einen Menschen angreifen?
Oder verteil einen halben Eimer Mais 50 Meter vom Zelt entfernt.
Da hast Du stundenlang Kino.


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Ich könnte ja jetzt aber neeeee ich lass es lieber,Sten ist ja schon da und der hat ja bekanntlich auch nen grünes Abitur.

Ps: Ich habe gerade 2 Rotten im Raps,heute abend gehts wieder los,ich mach dann auch krach wenn sie vor der Kanzel sind ^^ 9,3x74R 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NweirQLHje4



Hier noch weiteres gelingen#6#6#6:q:vik::q#6#6#6


----------



## volkerm (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Ich hatte schon 8x68 S ins Rennen geschickt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Da find ich das Video mit dem Rotzlöffel doch schöner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJUrINFYg7A&NR=1


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Bei mir bleiben die Schweine immer da...also jedenfalls eins von der Rotte, das ist das Ziel...und möglich machts die .30-06 #6


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Aber ich nutze das gerade mal da hier bekanntlich durch die Überschrift Jäger reinschauen werden,bezw.es kann jeden treffen.

Der Tot aus der Biogasanlage.

http://www.wildundhund.de/438,6670/

Hier der ganze Artikel.
http://www.buergerinitiative-kreuzkrug.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76&Itemid=84

http://www.buergerinitiative-kreuzkrug.de/Seite1.pdf

http://www.buergerinitiative-kreuzkrug.de/Seite2.pdf 

http://www.buergerinitiative-kreuzkrug.de/Seite3.pdf

http://www.buergerinitiative-kreuzkrug.de/Seite4.pdf

Mehr info auch im Netz.

lg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Andal schrieb:


> ..Ich bin wirklich nicht zimperlich und meine auch wehrhaft zu sein, *aber bei Wildsauen und ausgewachsenen Dachsen gibts keine Alternative zum feige sein*. Beide Arten können keine Bäume erklettern, ich schon, wenns denn sein muss!


 
Angst? denk mal eher umgekehrt..




gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Ich habe gerade 2 Rotten im Raps,heute abend gehts wieder los,ich mach dann auch krach wenn sie vor der Kanzel sind ^^ 9,3x74R #6


 
wünsch den Schweinen dann viel Glück !!


----------



## barschkönig (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Also ich war vor einigen wochen an einer Stelle die im dichten Wald liegt mit 2 Kumpels. Wir wussten das es da Wildschweine gibt aber begegnet sind wir noch keinem. Aber es musste kommen nach einer halben Stunde im Zelt fing es draußen aufeinmal an zu rascheln und Geräusche zu machen. Ich wusste das es Wildscheine waren und wollte eigentlich mal rausgucken aber als mein Kumpel im Nachbarzelt (der die Schweine ebenfalls bemerkt hatte) anfing laut in die Hände zu klatschen liefen die wildscheine wie bekloppt weg.
Also sollte doch eigentlich wirklich ein kleinen ungewöhnliches Geräusch reichen.
Aber ich hätte die Wildschweine gern mal gesehen


----------



## BeatleB84 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Wikinger1982 schrieb:


> Bei mir am Gewässer ist es das selbe.
> Das eine mal sitze ich vorm Zelt, röste mir am Lagerfeuer ne Bratwurst wehrend nix beißt und werde aus meiner ruhe gerissen von nem richtig großem Schwein.
> Weis nicht ob Keiler oder Bache, denn zum einen war es dunkel und zum anderen bin ich da kein Fachmann.
> Jedenfalls lässt das Tier sich von mir nicht stören, ich stand dann ne ganze weile zwischen Schwein und meinem Lager mit der Axt in der Hand und " schrie komm doch her du Sau dann tragen wir es aus" zu meinem Glück hat das Schwein nach und nach langsam den Rückzug angestrebt.
> ...



IRONIEMODUS AN:

Kann dir jetzt genau sagen, warum es beim nächsten Mal mehrere Schweine waren: Auf Grund deines Mutes, dem Schwein mit einer Axt zu drohen, schwor sich genanntes Schwein, beim nächsten Mal zusammen mit seiner Clique Presänz zu zeigen.

Hättest du das Schwein auf ne Wurst und n kühles Blondes eingeladen, wärd ihr heut noch Freunde!:vik:

IRONIEMODUS AUS!!!


----------



## Acefish06 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt aber neeeee ich lass es lieber,Sten ist ja schon da und der hat ja bekanntlich auch nen grünes Abitur.
> 
> Ps: Ich habe gerade 2 Rotten im Raps,heute abend gehts wieder los,ich mach dann auch krach wenn sie vor der Kanzel sind ^^ 9,3x74R
> 
> ...



Sag bescheid wenn Du dort schützehilfe brauchst. Ich leg noch die 9,3 x 62 drauf.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich hab' 'nen Jagdschein, oder gibbet da irgendwelche Zweifel?:q


 




Keine! :q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Albino (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Moin

Ich hab schon mal erlebt wie ein paar Überläufer auf einen Hund losgegangen sind.Die kanten auch keine Angst obwohl die Besitzer des Hundes ne menge Krach gemacht haben.Könnte mir gut vorstellen das die Überläufer noch am gefährlichsten sind.Ist bei uns Menschen doch auch nicht anders als Jugendlicher denkt man auch meist erst hinterher nach.

Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Gohann (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Habe mir das Thema komplett durchgelesen! Für dem TE ist die beste Alternative seine Böller weiterhin  mit zu nehmen, oder sich mit Erlaubnis eine Schreckschusspistole anzuschaffen, die auch nur für die Vertreibung des Schwarzwildes in Einsatz kommt! Weitere Massnahmen wären, alle Köder in einer Luftdichten Box zu verschließen, Lebensmittel sowieso. Manchmal hilft es auch die Umgebung in größerem Radius abzupullern. Menschengeruch mögen sie am wenigsten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Hardyfan (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Ok, der TE angelt längere Zeit - bis zu 7 Tagen.

Da muss er eine Menge Gerät ans Wasser schleppen.

Somit kommt es darauf

http://cgi.ebay.de/WEIDEZAUNGERAT-B...291961?pt=Hof_Viehtechnik&hash=item19c3a10479

und darauf

http://cgi.ebay.de/25-x-WEIDEZAUNPF...274811?pt=Hof_Viehtechnik&hash=item19c5c6127b

sowie 

http://cgi.ebay.de/250m-HORIZONT-We...230785?pt=Hof_Viehtechnik&hash=item256100c6c1

auch nicht mehr an. Nicht ganz billig, aber wirksam, gute Batterie vorausgesetzt.

Er kann sein Camp einzäunen - dauert nur einige Minuten und ist im Verhältnis zu 7 Tagen lächerlich wenig - und hat seine Ruhe.

4.500 Volt - bei der kurzen Zaunlänge hat er kaum Verlust - ziehen auch bei einem Wildschwein ordentlich durch den Rüssel


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

So zurück,Sauen da aber konnte keine Ansprechen alle zuweit weg,wie man sitzt,sitzt man verkehrt,werde um 4uhr nochmal raus.

Ok werde mich dann mal doch kurz äussern.


@Hardyfan

Viele Pächter ziehen ja mittlerweile E-Zäune um Mais.....

Alles schön und gut,aber 1. juckt das die Sauen null nothing...sie springen drüber oder die Bache hebt die Litze hoch und alle anderen drunter wech etc.

Und 2. sind sie dann erstmal hinterm E-Zaun im Mais.....sind sie mehr oder weniger eingesperrt und dann wird/kann es richtig teuer fürn Pächter werden.

Wenn du als Jäger/Pächter siehst wie sie 100m neben dir drüber springen drunter...dann sparst dein Geld für Weidezaungerät Pfähle......lieber. 

Ich bin nen Sauenjäger,sprich ich sitze zu 95% nur auf Sauen 3-5 mal die Woche in einem Hochwild Top Revier,und ich kann geschichten erzählen die auf Wahrheit beruhen da fragste dich wie geht das.

Zb.Maisdrückjagd die Sau wurde 6 mal befeuert (jedesmal getroffen) und stand immer wieder auf,erst nach gut 500-600m und Schuß 7 erlag sie.

Zb.
Blattschuß mit 9,3....und die Sau schafft es noch gut 300m in Mais rein,ohne Herz ohne Lunge (am Anchußplatz lag fast die halbe lunge) und versucht dich noch beim Fangschuß anzugehen.


Maisdrückjagd:
Kollege wird von Keiler angenommen und umgeworfen,natürlich reagierten alle anderen sofort doch niemand konnte Schießen wegen dem Kollegen,der Keiler stand über'n Kollegen und versuchte ihn mit dem Gewaff aufzuschlitzen,erst ein abgeschnallter Hund hat schlimmeres verhindert und den Keiler vom Kollegen runter gehohlt.

Ich habe in gut 40 Jahren Jagd schon einiges erlebt was andere für Jägerlatein halten,aber nur wer regelmässiger Sauenjäger ist weiß wie Sauen drauf sind.

Nur eins gebe ich euch allen mit,egal wie wo was..... rettet euren Arsch und laßt die Sauen in ruhe,viele haben noch nicht gesehen wenn Hunde Menschen..... seitlich ab Rippen Bauch..... offen liegen und vor ort getackert genäht...... werden müssen,um noch zum Tierarzt zu kommen oder oder oder.

Das Gewaff ist wie nen Skalpell und macht tiefe Schmerzhafte Wunden die gerißen werden,und der läßt auch nicht so schnell von euch ab wenn der wirklich auf euch wütend wird,egal ob Überläufer Bache Keiler alle sind gefährlich.

Was Menschen zb.in Berlin machen (jeden Abend füttern....) ist für mich unverständlich,egal wie lieb die Tiere scheinen.

In der regel meiden sie euch,und werden nicht zu euch kommen,besonders nicht wenn ihr krach macht redet.....aber laßt es niemals drauf ankommen,wenn euch ne Sau annimmt oder annehmen will = Rettet euren Arsch ist meistens besser für euch.

lg


----------



## Hardyfan (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Hallo Gründler,



gründler schrieb:


> Viele Pächter ziehen ja mittlerweile E-Zäune um Mais.....
> 
> Alles schön und gut,aber 1. juckt das die Sauen null nothing...sie springen drüber oder die Bache hebt die Litze hoch und alle anderen drunter wech etc.
> 
> ...


 
das sehe ich anders. Ein Maisfeld - sagen wir mal 400 x 100 Meter - benötigt bei 2-reihiger Einzäunung insgesamt 2000 Meter Litze. 
Da gehen auch starke Batteriegeräte in die Knie, insbesondere, wenn die Batterie nicht mehr frisch ist oder Strom durch Bewuchs in die Erde geleitet wird. 

Der TE braucht bei einer 4-seitigen Einzäunung a 10 Meter bei doppelreihigem Zaun insgesamt 80 Meter Zaunlitze, die auch noch frei von Bewuchs ist.
Mit einer guten Batterie - die kann er ja zwischen seinen Sessions jederzeit aufladen - und einem schlagstarken Gerät hat er keine Probleme mit eindringenden Wildschweinen.

Zur Gefährlichkeit und Schußhärte von Sauen/Keilern stimme ich Dir uneingeschränkt zu. Ich habe jagende Freunde, die ähnliche Vorfälle und Begebenheiten berichten.

Btw: Besonders hart scheinen australische Wasserbüffel zu sein. Ein Freund hat die vor einigen Jahren bejagt und erzählt, er habe durchschnittlich 5 Schuss 458 Win.Mag. mit 32 g Geschoßgewicht benötigt, bis die erlegt waren. Als sehr guter Schütze auf 60 - 80 Meter Entfernung.
Die sind nach dem ersten Treffer nicht mal hochflüchtig abgegangen sondern haben sich sozusagen gemütlich getrollt.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Da hilft nur noch aufrüsten.

Entweder 20 mm von Rheinmetal mit festem Waffenlager, oder gleich die 30 mm von Bofors... 

So eine Maschinenkanone is' was feines. Wenn man dahinter steht!


----------



## daci7 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



gründler schrieb:


> Was Menschen zb.in Berlin machen (jeden Abend füttern....) ist für mich unverständlich,egal wie lieb die Tiere scheinen.


|good:
Und genau daher kommen auch mMn die "zahmen" Schweine, die dann auch gefährlich werden können.
Ich komm selbst vom Land war schon immer viel und auch ruhig und allein im Flur unterwegs, war auch schon bei Jagden dabei ... aber so viel Wild wie hier in Berlin beim Fischen oder beim nächtlichen Spaziergang hab ich noch nirgendwo gesehn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Bezüglich der Abwehr von Schweinen folgende Story.


Vor vielen, vielen Jahren hatten wir in unserer Gegend eine echte Wildschweinplage. Fast jedes Feld wurde geplündert.

Mit einer Ausnahme.

Dieses Feld wurde von den Dickungen in denen die Säue steckten, von einer kleinen Straße getrennt. Als dann zur Zeit der Kommunalwahlen an jedem die Straße säumenden Telegrafenmast ein großes, buntes Wahlplakat hing, war plötzlich Ruhe im Feld. Das schien abzuschrecken.

Dessen haben wir letztes Jahr erinnert und haben versuchsweise Große Plakate mit den Bildern unserer Spitzenpolitiker aufgehängt. 

Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. Statt abzuschrecken, kamen noch mehr und vor allem viel größere Schweine in den Mais.
Die Politiker schienen die größten Schweine förmlich ans Futter zu locken. 
Doch auch da gab es eine Ausnahme. Um das Konterfei von Guido Westerwelle wurde ein Bogen gemacht, mit dem wollte wohl keine Sau was zu tun haben.


----------



## DeHeld (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Förster: Dem bin ich da auch schon begegned allerdings nur weil er der Meinung war ich könnte nach 7 Tagen mal mein Camp abbauen....



Kein Wunder, die Schweine dachten, nach dem Geruch bist Du einer der Iren


----------



## barschkönig (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Gohann schrieb:


> Habe mir das Thema komplett durchgelesen! Für dem TE ist die beste Alternative seine Böller weiterhin mit zu nehmen, oder sich mit Erlaubnis eine Schreckschusspistole anzuschaffen, die auch nur für die Vertreibung des Schwarzwildes in Einsatz kommt! Weitere Massnahmen wären, alle Köder in einer Luftdichten Box zu verschließen, Lebensmittel sowieso. Manchmal hilft es auch die Umgebung in größerem Radius abzupullern. Menschengeruch mögen sie am wenigsten.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h


 
Wie darf ich mir das mit dem abpullern vorstellen? Man rennt da rum und pieselt da alles voll? xD


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Moin

Jo Hardyfan stimmt schon so,wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen das sie Strom nicht so juckt wie immer angenommen.

Natürlich ist auf 4x4 m mehr Saft (ohne Bewuchs am Draht) schon ne harte Nummer,nur kommt es mal wirklich hart auf hart juckt das auch das Schwein nicht.

Klar werden die ordentlich ein kriegen und zu 99% stiften gehen,nur bleibt halt das Restrisikio bestehen.

Daher meine Worte es juckt die mittlerweile auch kein Strom mehr,wenn wir richtig Hunger haben tun wir auch einiges dafür um diesen zu stillen.Im Wald gibt es jetzt nix,die Mast wahr auch nicht so groß und ist jetzt weg,da ist es der Sau wumpe was da kommt wenn sie ins feld will.

Wenn einige wüßten wieviele felder in De.jetzt Sau bewohnt sind,direkt neben Strassen Orten......der Hunger ist stärker als alles andere.

Wie schon gesagt,in der regel hauen die ab wenn sie Menschen hören sehen (Sauen sind kurzsichtig,so max 10-20m können sie gucken) dafür aber hören und riechen wie kein anderer.

Und egal wo ihr auf Sauen stößt laßt sie bitte in ruhe,und auch nicht füttern.....nicht streicheln wie in Berlin.....wir haben 333% Vehrmehrungsrate tendenz stark steigend.Nach 4-6 Monaten "poppen" die gerade noch gewesenen frischlinge schon wieder rum.
Und genau durch solche "Menschen" Sachen wie in Berlin werden wir kaum noch Herr der lage.Und müssen uns nicht wundern wenn es dann zu Zwischenfällen kommt die nicht so schön sind.

Wie gesagt wenn euch euer Arsch lieb ist versucht bitte jeden Menschlichen Kontakt zu meiden,ihr tut euch nen gefallen,und denn Sauen auch.


Ps:Heute morgen lag wieder eins im feuer,es bringt 27kg auf die Waage,der rest der einen Rotte ist sofort wieder in Raps rein,da werden wir die tage noch das ein oder andere von ansprechen können und hoffentlich gut abkommen,weil verlassen tun sie das Paradies Feld neben Wald nur ganz schwer.

Biomais Monokultur.....und co.machens möglich.

lg


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Das mit dem pinkeln geht wirklich,entweder Sammeln in flaschen oder dauernd ins Revier fahren zum pinkeln,in der regel wird Pipi gesammelt und per Sprühflasche versprüht,auch Haare bringen nen paar tage was bis der eigengeruch weg geht.

Zwar net auf dauer aber sie meiden diese bereiche solange es nach Mensch/Hund stinkt.

lg


----------



## Fanne (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

wildschweine  sind gefährlich  , haus-schweine können auch gefährlich sein .

es sind eben tiere , ich als gelernter fleischer der schon 1000te wild und haus-schweine geschlachtet hat  weiss wovon er redet .

lasst die tiere in frieden in freier wildbahn und sie lassen euch auch in frieden


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Fanne schrieb:


> wildschweine sind gefährlich , haus-schweine können auch gefährlich sein .
> 
> es sind eben tiere , ich als gelernter fleischer der schon 1000te wild und haus-schweine geschlachtet hat weiss wovon er redet .
> 
> lasst die tiere in frieden in freier wildbahn und sie lassen euch auch in frieden


 

Schonmal mitgemacht wenn ne 140kg Sau aus der Zange entkommt und das Schlachthaus Renoviert???

Ich ja ^^  Wahr nen krasses Spektakel,vorallem sie wieder in die Zange zu kriegen,bezw mit Bolzensch.zu erwischen zwischen Kutter Wolf und co.

Auch mit nen 16 Zentner Bullen schon nem üblen Film gedreht,Augenklappe auf Strick ran und rus aus'n Ruheraum,aber dann ging der tanz los,der hat ne ganze Mauer 3m hoch umgehauen die neben dem Schlachthaus stand,zum Schluß haben wir ihn mit ner Kette durch den Nasenring an die Schlachthauswinde gefesselt und langsam uns Schlachthaus gezogen.

Du weißt ja Kopf muss in der regel an Bodenring 

Ja ja das Landleben das ist schon nicht ohne 

lg


----------



## Fanne (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

mein erster keiler hat mir seinen schädel voll in die klöten gerammt als ich ihn mit den bolzen  zum strecken bringen wollte , seit dem habe ich  mehr als respekt vor solchen tieren .


ok ich muss auch  dazu sagen ich  habe mich angestellt wie der erste mensch und  vorallem die hose fast voll gehabt   beim ersten  keiler .


löl


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Dann sei froh das sein Gewaff nicht die mitte getroffen hat,sonst wärste jetzt eher weiblicher Natur  ^^ 

lg


----------



## antonio (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Fanne schrieb:


> mein erster keiler hat mir seinen schädel voll in die klöten gerammt als ich ihn mit den bolzen  zum strecken bringen wollte , seit dem habe ich  mehr als respekt vor solchen tieren .
> 
> 
> ok ich muss auch  dazu sagen ich  habe mich angestellt wie der erste mensch und  vorallem die hose fast voll gehabt   beim ersten  keiler .
> ...



sprichst du jetzt 5 oktaven höher?:q#h

antonio


----------



## Somkejumper (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. Statt abzuschrecken, kamen noch mehr und vor allem viel größere Schweine in den Mais.
> Die Politiker schienen die größten Schweine förmlich ans Futter zu locken.
> Doch auch da gab es eine Ausnahme. Um das Konterfei von Guido Westerwelle wurde ein Bogen gemacht, mit dem wollte wohl keine Sau was zu tun haben.



Tja, womit bewiesen wäre, nur als Schwein kannst Du es in der Politik zu was bringen. 
Den Schweine suchen seinesgleichen. ^^


----------



## e!k (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



EMZET schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich denke mal das die Wildschweine naturschutzrechtlich den Vorrang haben. Verjagen wirst du sie nur dürfen wenn sie eine Gefahr darstellen. Aber solange sie dich in Frieden lassen dürfte das nicht der Fall sein…
> 
> Ich würde dir raten dir einen Hund anzuschaffen oder von einem Bekannten für deine Angeltouren auszuleihen. Könnte aber auch schon reichen wenn du nur die Hundedecke mitnimmst. Den Geruch nehmen die Wildschweine (Wenn der Wind richtig steht) schon von weitem war. Du kannst aber auch mit Pfefferspray „Markierungen“ setzen. Das sollte die Wildschweine ebenfalls abschrecken.
> 
> Bin keine Fachmann, also auf eigene Gefahr




Das mit dem Hund würde ich definitiv lassen. Die Idee mit der Decke ist sicherlich einen Versuch wert, aber einen Hund bei sowas mit an Wasser zu nehmen ist sehr sehr leichtsinnig. Ich würde meinen Hund für sowas auf keinen Fall verleihen, da ich doch sehr an dem Tier hänge und ihn gerne noch etwas länger um mich haben möchte 
Soein Schwein macht mit einem Hund kurzen Prozess. Der hat so gut wie keine Chance. Nicht umsonst sind bei Drückjagden etc. immer Tierärtze vor  Ort und meistens noch einer in Bereitschaft um verletzte Hunde schnellstmöglich behandeln zu können. Nicht selten kommt es auch vor, dass ein Hund sofort getötet wird. 
Noch dazu sind das dann meistens Hunde, die recht klein sind damit sie eben nicht erwischt werden (Jagdterrier etc.) und es passiert trotzdem. 
Und eine Auseinandersetzung zwischen Hund und Schwein am Wasser (unabhängig von deren Ausgang) ist auch alles andere als wünschenswert. Rechnen muss man, falls man einen Vierbeiner dabei hat immer, da man nicht weiss ob eventuell eine führende Bache zum Zelt kommt, die ihre Frischlinge verteidigen will, oder man seinen Hund nicht im Griff hat, die Reaktion des Hundes auf die Schweine unterschätzt oder oder oder.....


Zum Thema, kann ich mir es durchaus vorstellen, dass die Wildschweine bei dir am Spot stur genug sind um deine Geräusche zu ignorieren. Es gibt sicherlich auch Gegenden wo die Schweine sehr sehr scheu sind, aber es kann auch das Gegenteil der Fall sein. Gerade in Stadtparks oder in stadtnahen Gegenden, wo die Schweine evtl. sogar nachts in Städte vordringen sind sie sicherlich immun gegen menschliche Geräusche. 
Vor allem da dort auch meistens (wie in der Stadt auch nicht anders möglich) eine Bejagung nicht stattfindet (oder nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt in). Ein riesiges Problem diesbezüglich besteht in Berlin. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S0ZYM0mjh0


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Ein Aspekt wurde bisher außer Acht gelassen. Dies Getier ist ungemein schmackhaft!


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt wurde bisher außer Acht gelassen. Dies Getier ist ungemein schmackhaft!


 

Kann ich zu 333% bestätigen,und bringt tinte aufn füller ^^ 

lg


----------



## Uwe_H (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Wie auch immer, morgen früh gehts raus in den Wald, der Maibock steht noch aus und Schweine können immer kommen.

Ich hatte Sie am Dienstagabend beim Ansitz vor. Die Biester kamen erst aus der Dickung als es definitiv zu dunkel war, pünktlich um 22.15 Uhr waren sie auf der Kirrung, so wie die letzten Tage auch immer die Wilduhr anzeigte. Leider genau 5 Minuten zu spät um sie überhaupt sehen zu können, vom Ansprechen wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Uwe dann sei froh das ihr sie nicht so doll habt,wir haben hier ein echtes Sauproblem,es fallen fast jede Woche welche,auch die Nachbarreviere sind gut dabei.

Vom Wildschaden wollen wir mal lieber nicht reden,Nachbarrevier hatte letztes Jahr gut 20.000€ Schaden.

Hier wird auf tausenden Hektar Mais angebaut für Biogasanlagen die hier wie Pilze aus'n Boden sprissen.

Einige in unserer ecke haben schon hingeschmissen(Revier) Schaden nicht mehr bezahlbar.

Daher immer froh sein wenn sie noch nicht so da sind wie in einigen ecken De.

lg


----------



## panzerwels (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Hallo,
ich würd nie einer Rotte Wildschweine gegenüberstehen wollen. Hatte einmal das "Vergnügen" einer führenden Bache über den Weg zu laufen. So schnell bin ich nie wieder auf einen Baum geklettert. Die war richtig sauer... Wildschweine sind werhafte Tiere und jede Begegnung birgt ein enormes Gefahrenpotential.
Martin


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

...na super - jetzt hat der Thread mich hungrig gemacht...!

Ich rufe jetzt mal einen meiner Jägerfreunde an und biete Räucherfisch im Austausch gegen Wildschweingulasch!

...habe auch noch selbstgesuchte Pfifferlinge...!

Yummy!

Ernie


----------



## Somkejumper (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich rufe jetzt mal einen meiner Jägerfreunde an und biete Räucherfisch im Austausch gegen Wildschweingulasch!
> 
> ...habe auch noch selbstgesuchte Pfifferlinge...!



|good:
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Obelix:q:q


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Und wer meint, im Wasser sein Heil suchen zu können, die Viecher schwimmen wie ein Straßenmädchen in Vendig ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Dar erinnert mich hier so´n bischen an... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sdFMjZb62w


Aber mal ernsthaft gefragt;

Wie schauts (für Angler) mit Vergrämungsmethoden ala Essig-Essenz an Bäume schütten in unmittlebarer Umgebung des Angelplatzes aus?
Fällt das auch in den Bereich der Sagen und Märchen- oder hilfts wirklich?


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Wenn es wirklich eine Vergrämungsmethode gäbe, die auch noch wirkt, dann würden die Jäger die garantiert anwenden. Lieber 1.000 € für Duftstoff zum Vergrämen ausgeben als 5.000 € Wildschaden bezahlen.


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



gründler schrieb:


> Uwe dann sei froh das ihr sie nicht so doll habt,wir haben hier ein echtes Sauproblem,es fallen fast jede Woche welche,auch die Nachbarreviere sind gut dabei.
> 
> Vom Wildschaden wollen wir mal lieber nicht reden,Nachbarrevier hatte letztes Jahr gut 20.000€ Schaden.
> 
> ...



Och, bei uns gibts Schweine genug. Ist aber ein reines Waldrevier. Keine Wildschäden in den letzten 5 Jahren, eine vernünftige Försterin und ein gutes Verhältnis untereinander machen das Leben wesentlich einfacher und entstressen die Wildschadensproblematik ungemein.


----------



## Cobrafant (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

irgendwann kommt der Tag der Rache... :q


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



gründler schrieb:


> ...
> Hier wird auf tausenden Hektar Mais angebaut für Biogasanlagen die hier wie Pilze aus'n Boden sprissen...



"gut gemacht, schwein"


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Jetzt auf NDR 3 im TV.

Einblicke in Wildschweine Jägerrei.......


lg


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Ist eine Wiederholung aber es ist wie immer, nicht genug. 
Und das Reh ohne Kopf????? Egal, Kollateralschaden|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ist eine Wiederholung aber es ist wie immer, nicht genug.
> Und das Reh ohne Kopf????? Egal, Kollateralschaden|rolleyes


 

 Ja ja das Reh ^^

Ich fahr auch noch gleich gucken was sie machen,sind gerade voll inne Rüben drinne.

Ich hoffe einige die das geguckt haben,haben auch den Hund gesehen und seine Wunde,und die wahr noch Harmlos (für die harten hier).

lg


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Bei uns gibt es schon fast so was wie Resignation. 

Aussage eines Försters: "In der Wahner Heide gibt es mehr Sauen als Karnickel"

Das Schlimmste, was einem passieren kann, Sau beschossen, getroffen und die geht noch 100 m in den Raps.#d#q


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Auch mal ein bischen Jägerlatein zum besten geben!
Hier diesen ca. 130kg Keiler habe ich selbst fotografiert:


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

Der hat ja Glasaugen ^^ 

lg#h


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

@Gründler, entlarft!
Aber auch nur weil du dass Bild bereits kennst!
Für alle anderen, es handelt sich um ein Präparat.

und noch ein Bild vom Keiler:






Taxidermist


----------



## wusel345 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

zwei Schnappschüsse, die mir mal gelungen sind. Mit Teleobjektiv und aus sicherer Entfernung.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Bobster (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

...und jetzt auch noch der "Deutsche Buchenwald",
-teilweise- als Weltkulturerbe

Dann legt doch 'mal heute Nacht 'ne Sau auf den Rücken


----------



## knutemann (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste, was einem passieren kann, Sau beschossen, getroffen und die geht noch 100 m in den Raps.#d#q



.... und der Schütze sagt dir als Nachsuchenführer, er hätte einen Überläufer beschossen und dann stehst du am Ende der Nachsuche auf einmal vor einem 110 kg Keiler#q Mann, wenn der nur krankgeschossen wäre#d


----------



## Acefish06 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*



knutemann schrieb:


> .... und der Schütze sagt dir als Nachsuchenführer, er hätte einen Überläufer beschossen und dann stehst du am Ende der Nachsuche auf einmal vor einem 110 kg Keiler#q Mann, wenn der nur krankgeschossen wäre#d



....oder es war tatsächlich ein Überläufer. Ich hab den dann bei der Nachsuche auch knapp 300 m vom Anschuss unter Brombeeren gefunden. Was der Schütze aber nicht gesagt hat war dass er bei Schuß die Bache mit angeflickt hat. Die nahm mich dann unter den Brombeeren an. 

Später als ich den Anschuß erneut kontrollierte hab ich auch den Anschuß der Bache gefunden.

Die Wildschäden halten sich in den letzten Jahren in grenzen. Mal ein bischen was für einen Wiesenschaden aber sonst nichts.


----------



## knutemann (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildschweine*

...naja, nach 30 Jahresjagdscheinen und 241 geschossenen Sauen meine ich doch zwischen einem Überläufer und einem 4-5 jährigem Keiler unterscheiden zu können
Apropos Wildschaden; bis dato auch nur ein wenig Wiesenschaden aber da auch bei uns die Biogasanlagen und damit der Maisanbau ständig wächst, müssen wir mal den Herbst abwarten.


----------

